# Most favorite Christmas Movie



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So it's Christmas Eve Day. And soooooooo dead here in town today. Guess the icy roads could have something to do with it. It's always pretty quiet Christmas Eve day from what I've been told. Thank heavens I posted weeks ago that I was closing early. I'm sooooooo bored!

So....I'm bugging you all here something fierce! I haven't been able to watch any of the old Christmas movies yet. You know, the kind you watch every year. So which one is your absolute favorite? You know, the one you might stay home to watch when you know it's going to be on. The one that makes it 'feel' like Christmas.

Mine is White Christmas with Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney and Mitzi Gaynor. LOVE that movie. The settings, the music, the dresses. *sigh* Truly a glamorous time of life.

Thanks for endulging me. :mellow: Well...hopefully!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so many! I love A Christmas Carol and one of my newer favs is The Holiday with Cameron Diaz and
Kate Winslet who exchange houses for the few weeks before Christmas. One lives in L.A. and the other
in England.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Take heart Crystal - the weather has cleared up over here and the ice is melting. But last night was scary!

Favorite Christmas movie - Miracle on 34th Street. Love that one - I still tear up every time!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Gosh I have so many that I love to watch every year. There are some that aren't even Christmasy but they only come on tv this time of year so to me they are Christmas movies. Today I'd say my favorite is probably Elf. It's been on a ton and I haven't been able to catch it yet this year.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm with you, Crystal, about White Christmas. I LOVE Bing Crosby and Danny Kaye, and get a load of Mitzi Gaynor - is her waist for real?? I've never seen such a tiny waist! Everytime I see that movie I can't get over it.

Oh, and I also love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation: "Where are you going to put a tree that big?" "Bend over and I'll show you!"


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I will check out the Holiday one Brit. Sounds interesting.

I love all of the Bing Crosby movies. Plus anything Audrey Hepburn. Two of my favs. over Christmas though are The King and I, and Sound of Music.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 24 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866486


> Oh so many! I love A Christmas Carol and one of my newer favs is The Holiday with Cameron Diaz and
> Kate Winslet who exchange houses for the few weeks before Christmas. One lives in L.A. and the other
> in England.[/B]


Do you have a favorite Christmas Carol movie? I think the original is still probably my fave. Although I really did like the like the one with Henry Winkler as Scrooge.

QUOTE (maggieh @ Dec 24 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866487


> Take heart Crystal - the weather has cleared up over here and the ice is melting. But last night was scary!
> 
> Favorite Christmas movie - Miracle on 34th Street. Love that one - I still tear up every time![/B]


*sigh* Fell in love with Jimmy Stewart in that movie. I swear I was born in the wrong era.

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Dec 24 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866496


> Gosh I have so many that I love to watch every year. There are some that aren't even Christmasy but they only come on tv this time of year so to me they are Christmas movies. Today I'd say my favorite is probably Elf. It's been on a ton and I haven't been able to catch it yet this year.[/B]


LOVE Elf! I remember forcing my nephew to go see it with me. He was a freshman in High School I think at that time and didn't want to go but endulged his old aunt. lol He LOVED it too. We rented it the following year and watched it together. Ah memories. He's in college now.

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 24 2009, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866505


> I'm with you, Crystal, about White Christmas. I LOVE Bing Crosby and Danny Kaye, and get a load of Mitzi Gaynor - is her waist for real?? I've never seen such a tiny waist! Everytime I see that movie I can't get over it.
> 
> Oh, and I also love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation: "Where are you going to put a tree that big?" "Bend over and I'll show you!"[/B]


LOL...I swear I thought I was the only one who thought about that!! Rosemary Clooney was tiny at that time but you didn't think about it because she was always next to Mitzi Gaynor.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 24 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866508


> I will check out the Holiday one Brit. Sounds interesting.
> 
> I love all of the Bing Crosby movies. Plus anything Audrey Hepburn. Two of my favs. over Christmas though are The King and I, and Sound of Music. [/B]


LOVE Audrey Hepburn. Favorite movies of hers off the top of my head are A Roman Holiday. Still crushing on Gregory Peck. And of course, Sabrina.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal - AMC is playing White Christmas all day today. 

Oh, and it's Vera Ellen, not Mitzi Gaynor - oops!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 24 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866518


> Crystal - AMC is playing White Christmas all day today.
> 
> Oh, and it's Vera Ellen, not Mitzi Gaynor - oops![/B]


Really?? lol All these years I thought Vera Ellen was Mitzi Gaynor. Hmmmm....who the heck is Mitzi Gaynor? Gonna have to google.  

Yeah for AMC!!! After I give the babies their baths and a little trim, I think I may pour myself a glass of wine and turn on AMC. Thanks!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm watching White Christmas right now. I looked up Vera Ella on Wikipedia; it said she was believed to have suffered from anorexia nervosa.

After this I'm going to watch Christmas Vacation - love Cousin Eddie!

And it's really SNOWING in Dallas - a real white Christmas for us this year! Madison couldn't figure out what that stuff coming out the sky was!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a Wonderful Life is a great one with Jimmy Stewart! I also watched Gone with the Wind which seems
to air this time of year now too. I still love that movie.

Crystal, I love the original Christmas Carol.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 24 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866521


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 24 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866518





> Crystal - AMC is playing White Christmas all day today.
> 
> Oh, and it's Vera Ellen, not Mitzi Gaynor - oops![/B]


Really?? lol All these years I thought Vera Ellen was Mitzi Gaynor. Hmmmm....who the heck is Mitzi Gaynor? Gonna have to google.  

Yeah for AMC!!! After I give the babies their baths and a little trim, I think I may pour myself a glass of wine and turn on AMC. Thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ding-ding-ding-ding. You are correct Crystal :thumbsup: -- trying to sound like Jeopardy here. It was Vera Ellen BUT the funny thing is that my husband and I watched White Christmas just last week and I said "Look at that Mitzi Gaynor and her tiny little waist!" :HistericalSmiley: So for some reason, some of us had this misinformation. I wonder why???? 
Loved that sappy movie and many of those old singing, dancing classics and then for a laugh and while my son was growing up we adored Home Alone (with the wet bandits) and The Santa Clause. :dancing banana: We would all laugh out loud. And what would we do without Charlie Brown's Christmas?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like The Santa Claus and The Polar Express. :biggrin: Haven't seen any of those classics yet, but I definitely need to.

Oh, and The Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been watching Christmas movies all week, mostly the newer ones. Like the one with Roma Downey and Eric MacCormack with long hair (lol) that's they only way anyone knows that movie. The last one I saw was Comfort and Joy with Jo from the Facts of Life, I have no idea why I remember that title because I watched most of it before I realized I saw it before. I like the sappy romantic ones.

I was watching Christmas Vacation but just missed the part where the squirrel comes out the the tree and all heck breaks loose at the dinner table.

I do like the Sound of Music and Scrooge too.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think that I could pick just one! I love them!!!

I was answering my cell phone the other day saying "Buddy the Elf, what's your favorite color." LOL, my family got a kick out of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 24 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866514


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 24 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866508





> I will check out the Holiday one Brit. Sounds interesting.
> 
> I love all of the Bing Crosby movies. Plus anything Audrey Hepburn. Two of my favs. over Christmas though are The King and I, and Sound of Music. [/B]


LOVE Audrey Hepburn. Favorite movies of hers off the top of my head are A Roman Holiday. Still crushing on Gregory Peck. And of course, Sabrina.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I think Roman Holiday is my all time favourite of hers.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*sigh* I feel so out of place. The only "old" Christmas movies I like to watch are the kiddie ones, which I think were all narrated by Mickey Rooney ... like Rudolph ("she thinks I'm cute, she thinks I'm cute!"), The Year Without Santa, A Miser Brothers' Christmas, etc. 
I seem to have developed a problem - just this year - regarding Lifetime and ABC Family Channel Christmas movies ... I can't stop watching them! And when I'm not watching them, I am DVRing them! I need help!!


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the movie, Christmas Story!! Too funny that boy, "You''ll shoot your eye out" then he almost does! I have four sons so that movie is so funny to me.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I love many but my all time favorite is:

"The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" with Loretta Swit

If you have never seen it rent or buy the DVD Its great for the whole family

My kids always loved it and they are adults now and still talk about the "Herdman's"!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I love many but my all time favorite is:

"The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" with Loretta Swit 

If you have never seen it rent or buy the DVD Its great for the whole family

My kids always loved it and they are adults now and still talk about the "Herdman's"!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love many of the Christmas movies like White Christmas, The Christmas Story, the newer movie, Holiday, Christmas on 34th Street. But I must say this is the very first year in my life that I can say that I did not see one movie. whoops...sorry, I did see Holiday a few days ago. 

Today as I was cooking and awaiting company, I was trying to find The Christmas Story - because it runs 24 hours all day long today....but as I was channel surfing...I came across Dirty Dancing...and it was just starting.... :blush: ....I love that movie... I mean who could pass that up? Really!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, I love Christmas movies.  

I adored "Love Actually". So sweet! I also loved "Bad Santa", LOL! 

Another movie I enjoyed is "Paris, je t'aime". It's a collection of vignettes about love in the city of Paris. It's not really a Christmas movie, but it's one of those movies that make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

"A Christmas Story". I love it because it is so much like where I grew up. Even the kids looked and acted the same. LOL!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love Bing Crosby- all his movies...and I love A Christmas Story too. I love Elf too- I guess I like them all. I still love those claymation movies too- do they still show those? I still remember the songs from those.

Speaking of old movies though...I LOVE Cary Grant, Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn. I LOVE the original movie "Auntie Mame" with Rosalind Russel made in 1958 too. That is one of my favorites..the clothes are amazing, the sets are amazing and the acting is great- and of course the story as well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 25 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866774


> Aw, I love Christmas movies.
> 
> I adored "Love Actually". So sweet! I also loved "Bad Santa", LOL!
> 
> ...


Yeah baby! I loved Bad Santa.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Christmas story has to be my all time fav! With 3 boys in the house, I can so relate! I also love it's a wonderful life!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I love "Paris Je t'aime" aussi!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 25 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866789


> I love Bing Crosby- all his movies...and I love A Christmas Story too. I love Elf too- I guess I like them all. I still love those claymation movies too- do they still show those? I still remember the songs from those.
> 
> Speaking of old movies though...I LOVE Cary Grant, Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn. I LOVE the original movie "Auntie Mame" with Rosalind Russel made in 1958 too. That is one of my favorites..the clothes are amazing, the sets are amazing and the acting is great- and of course the story as well.[/B]


Oh wow. Every time I think of Rosalind Russell I think of "The Trouble with Angels", when she was the Mother Superior of an all girl school and Haley Mills was a student. 

Ahh, Cary Grant. One of my all time favorites "Arsenic and Old Lace." Hysterical! 

A movie I haven't seen in eons is "Majorie Morningstar" with Gene Kelly and Natalie Wood. I loved this movie.

xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

"White Christmas" and "Love Actually" are my favorites.

Not Christmas-related, but my family and I watched "Up" tonight. Ahhhhh I cried so much!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 26 2009, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866789


> I love Bing Crosby- all his movies...and I love A Christmas Story too. I love Elf too- I guess I like them all. I still love those claymation movies too- do they still show those? I still remember the songs from those.
> 
> Speaking of old movies though...I LOVE Cary Grant, Grace Kelly and Audrey Hepburn. I LOVE the original movie "Auntie Mame" with Rosalind Russel made in 1958 too. That is one of my favorites..the clothes are amazing, the sets are amazing and the acting is great- and of course the story as well.[/B]



"Claymation" I didn't know that's what they were called...after all this time. Eg the one with Davy LOL.

I didn't see Auntie Mame, you make it sound worth watching.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Auntie Mame is GREAT!!! But not the remake with Lucille Ball..but the original with Rosalind Russell. That is just a fantastic movie! You should rent it!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

White Christmas for me. I love this movie. My sister even gave me a dvd with it. LOL. My DH watches the cartoon, Little Drummer Boy and A Christmas Carole (the one with George C Scott) either on tv or dvd.


----------

